# Bike Trans Germany 2012



## chkimsim (29. Mai 2012)

In 9 Tagen geht es los und man könnte glauben, von der MTB-News Community fährt keiner mit?!?
Ich bin (trotz den kritischen Beiträgen über die 2011er BTG) auf jeden Fall am Start. Die neue Streckenführung klingt ja ganz spannend und es wird mein erstes Etappenrennen.

Mein erster Punkt wäre die An- und Abreise nach Sonthofen. Mein Plan ist zur Zeit am 05.06.12 (Dienstag) gegen 14:00 Uhr in Urdorf (Zürich) loszufahren. Ich hätte noch Platz für 2 Mitfahrer (WoMo mit Fahrradträger für 3 Bikes). 
Alternativ wäre ich aber auch selbst an einer Mitfahrgelegenheit interessiert, da ich für den Heimweg schon eine Gelegenheit hätte.
Bei Interesse/Angeboten einfach hier melden oder mailen.

Gruss

Christian


----------



## 82statt96 (31. Mai 2012)

Doch, doch, ich bin ja auch dabei.... 

Ich hoffe auch, dass die Strecke im Vergleich zum Vorjahr verbessert wurde. Wobei die Kritik vor allem der 4. Etappe (Garmisch-Maurach) gegolten hat, hauptsächlich wegen dem sehr langen, neutralisierten Teilbereich mitten in der Etappe. Die ersten 3 Etappen waren meiner Meinung nach schon in Ordnung.

Habe aber leider den Eindruck, dass die vielen Kritiken dazu geführt haben, dass die Anzahl der Teilnehmer diesmal kleiner sein wird. Die 345,-- EUR Startgebühr sind vielleicht auch nicht ganz unbeteiligt...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chkimsim (31. Mai 2012)

Und Mittwoch bis Samstag statt Donnerstag bis Sonntag ist für Leute mit weiterer Anreise natürlich auch nicht gerade super weil = 3,5 - 4 Tage Urlaub (in nicht katholischen Regionen wie z.B. Zürich ist Fronleichnam nämlich kein Feiertag).
Wenn ich mir die Starterliste so anschaue habe ich den Eindruck, dass die meisten entweder aus dem Allgäu kommen oder / und (Halb-)Profis sind, die das alles bezahlt bekommen.

Es sei wie es ist, ich hab auf jeden Fall von der Familie frei bekommen  und freue mich schon. Wenn dann noch das Wetter mitspielt...

Christian


----------



## besos (4. Juni 2012)

Das Wetter weiß im Moment nicht so richtig, was es will  Mal sehn wie es tatsächlich wird. Packe gerade meine Sachen und morgen geht's mit der Bahn nach Sonthofen.

Laut Newsletter sind nur 50% der Anmeldungen deutsch!

Grüße und Allen viel Spaß,

Besos


----------



## powderJO (5. Juni 2012)

viel spaß an alle teilnehmer - drück die daumen, dass das wetter mitspielt.


----------



## homerjay (5. Juni 2012)

Viel Spaß an alle!
Und noch eine Warnung: Auf der Abfahrt vom Bildstöckle zur Dreiangelhütte wurde der Weg neu gekiest, gerade im unteren Bereich der Abfahrt liegt in den Kurven jede Menge loser Splitt (jedenfalls noch letzten Samstag). Also paßt auf, nicht, daß es Euch gleich am ersten Tag schmeißt!


----------



## Stucka (7. Juni 2012)

Also die ersten beiden Etappen waren richtig gut! Satt Höhenmeter, super Stimmung im  Feld, saubere Abfahrten. Die Orga ist absolut ok, Strecke top ausgeschildert, Streckenverpflegung gut. Und das Wetter hat die ersten Etappen absolut gepasst. Mir persönlich sind etwas weniger Starter grad recht. Alles läuft recht entspannt. Macht voll Spass! Wenns Wetter auch die Schlussetappen noch mitspielt ist das ein tolles Etappenrennen.


----------



## Berrrnd (7. Juni 2012)

leute, passt auf eure räder auf!

habe grade mitbekommen, dass einem team die räder aus der garage geklaut wurden.


----------



## abello (8. Juni 2012)

Hallo

uns ist das auch passiert. 3 Cannondale Flash 1 29' weg......zum Heulen


----------



## Berrrnd (8. Juni 2012)

ihr wart gemeint.


----------



## Stucka (10. Juni 2012)

Ich war 2010 und 2011 am Start und muss echt sagen, dass die 2012er die geilste Trans Germany war. Die Streckenführung hat so was von gewonnen, einfach klasse! Jede Etappe für sich war eine tolle Geschichte, der Etappenort und die Strecke nach und ab Seefeld super. Gestern die Regenschlacht Richtung Garmisch war eine echte Herausforderung. Respekt an Alle, die die 4 Etappen durchgedrückt haben!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jäggi (11. Juni 2012)

ich finde auch, es war eine super Veranstaltung mit top Orga und schöner Strecke. das Wetter war fast immer besser als von den bescheuerten Wetter Apps prognostiziert, also nis auf den letzten tag ungwohnt gut. Auch sonst keine kurzfristigen Streckenänderungen oder sonstigen Ärgernisse wie im letzten Jahr, wirklich klasse! Und das Finishershirt finde ich auch Hammer!


----------



## 82statt96 (11. Juni 2012)

Ja, die Strecke war heuer wirklich in Ordnung, hat mächtig Spaß gemacht. Irgendwie hatte ich den Eindruck, dass wesentlich weniger Asphalt dabei war, und Seefeld als neuer Etappenort war ein echter Gewinn. Zur Organisation: Strecke tadellos ausgeschildert und abgesichert, gute Verpflegung, freundliche und hilfsbereite Mitarbeiter. Fazit: absolut gelungene Veranstaltung, freue mich schon auf 2013.


----------



## chkimsim (11. Juni 2012)

Dem kann ich mich nur anschliessen. Es war ja wie gesagt mein erstes Etappenrennen und ich kann mir nicht vorstellen, dass man das noch viel besser organisieren kann. 
Von mir aber auch noch ein dickes Lob an alle Teilnehmer - ein so faires Miteinander habe ich bisher selten bei einem Rennen / Marathon erlebt.

Was den Bikeklau betrifft - ich hatte gehört, dass 30 Bikes von der Dänen-Fraktion geklaut wurden?

Christian


----------



## alex80 (13. Juni 2012)

Hallo,

der Vollständigkeit halber nun auch noch mein Bericht zur TG!

http://www.alexander-rebs.de/?pid=3&read=1&beitrag=84


Viele Grüße und bis bald,
Alex


----------



## baloo (29. Oktober 2012)

Die gute alte Trans Germany ist Geschichte!
Neu heisst die Veranstaltung BIKE four peaks.

Wie aus der Mitteilung hervorgeht, wird sich die Strecke wohl neu auf den Alpenraum konzentrieren, so quasi eine Transalp light!

Bin mal gespannt auf die Streckenführung!


----------



## peacher (29. Oktober 2012)

Wer hat sich denn diesen Schwachsinn ausgedacht? Weiss der Uli davon? )


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## besos (29. Oktober 2012)

peacher schrieb:


> Wer hat sich denn diesen Schwachsinn ausgedacht? Weiss der Uli davon? )



Der fährt bestimmt wieder mit nem E-Bike mit und freut sich, dass er damit so schnell ist 
Aber im Ernst. Ne "Transgermany" war es doch eh nicht mehr. Also ne Namensänderung durchaus berechtigt. Aber an der Orga scheint es Veränderungen zu geben, auch bei der CBTA.


----------



## baloo (29. Oktober 2012)

Ich glaube zwischen Delius Klasing Verlag und Plan B hat's wohl ziemlich gekracht!
Daher jetzt ein neuer Veranstalter der wohl seine neuen Konzepte etc. umsetzen möchte.
So hoffen wir dass alles so gut organisiert wird wie bis anhin.


----------



## maxmistral (30. Oktober 2012)

baloo schrieb:


> Die gute alte Trans Germany ist Geschichte!
> Neu heisst die Veranstaltung BIKE four peaks.
> 
> Wie aus der Mitteilung hervorgeht, wird sich die Strecke wohl neu auf den Alpenraum konzentrieren, so quasi eine Transalp light!
> ...



Endlich, eine Trans-Germany war die Veranstaltung am Alpenrand eh nie, im Gegenteil für Mountain-Biker eher ein Ärgernis und da finde ich es nur konsequent dass die neue "Transalp-Light" dahinverlegt wird wo es weniger Probleme mit den Streckengenehmigungen gibt als in Bayern.


----------



## Stucka (30. Oktober 2012)

Was war da bitte ein Ärgernis? Die richtige starke Strecke 2012? Die fetten Höhenmeter? Die Orga? Wo gabs 2012 Probleme mit Genehmigungen? Da wäre bisschen was Konkretes hilfreich.....


----------



## ctwitt (30. Oktober 2012)

Der neue Veranstalter hat bereits die Tour Transalp organisiert. Denk die können das. PlanB wurde ja gross bei der Transalp verabschiedet.


----------



## ]:-> (3. November 2012)

Wenn die Strecke wirklich so wird, wie sie in der Dezemberbike angekündigt wird, dann klingt's dermaßen interessant...bin dabei!
Rhupolding-Lofer-Kirchberg/Tirol-Kaprun-Neukirchen/Großvenediger mit einigen richtig coolen Trails wobei der Fleckalmtrail vom diesjährigen Kitzalp Bike sicherlich einer der Höhepunkte ist.


----------



## powderJO (5. November 2012)

werde wohl auch wieder am start stehen.


----------



## baloo (9. November 2012)

Hier sind schon mal die Etappenorte gelistet.


----------



## Suprarenin (11. November 2012)

Wenn die Angabe auf der Homepage stimmt, wÃ¤ren 345â¬ allerdings ein stolzer Preis fÃ¼r 4 Tage. Wenn ich mich richtig erinnere, hat die TransGermany 280â¬ gekostet. 
Bin deshalb etwas zwiegespalten. Falls die Strecke wirklich sehr gut ist, wÃ¤re es auf jeden Fall eine Ãberlegung wert. Aber auf ein Fiasko in Sachen StreckenfÃ¼hrung wie 2011 kann ich verzichten...


----------



## matsch (13. November 2012)

Hab auch das Gefühl die Etappenrennen werden immer teurer... 
Da kommen 3 Tage Zillertal Challenge noch recht günstig weg.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ctwitt (14. November 2012)

Beim Cyclocross oder Rennradrennen ABC oder XC steht man fÃ¼r 10 â¬ am Start! Eventuell trÃ¶stet es Euch das beim Triathlon noch mehr kassiert wird.


----------



## maxmistral (14. November 2012)

Startgebühren ist ein altes und leidiges Thema. Aber wenn ich sehe was für teures Material gefahren wird, dann sollte man auch hin und wieder Rennen mit den Geräten fahren. Denn für Rennen werden die Räder ja konstruiert.


----------



## ctwitt (14. November 2012)

Suprarenin hat schon recht, die FourPeaksDings früher TG ist eine recht teure Sache. Zillertal und z.B. Zollernalb, Alpen Trophy, und Polen Challange, MadEast, sind da richtig günstig. Anderseits kosten die Klassiker wie CapEpic, TransAlp, TransRockys, Crocdile T. noch viel viel mehr. 
Der Surfer hat schon recht. Einmal im Jahr kann sich jemand der mehrere Tausend Euro fürs Material ausgibt auch mal eine Startgebùhr von einigen hundert Euro leisten. Nstatt der neuen Kassette für die X11 Gruppe vielleicht.


----------



## kubus74 (15. November 2012)

ctwitt schrieb:


> .
> Der Surfer hat schon recht. Einmal im Jahr kann sich jemand der mehrere Tausend Euro fürs Material ausgibt auch mal eine Startgebùhr von einigen hundert Euro leisten. Nstatt der neuen Kassette für die X11 Gruppe vielleicht.


Aber ohne Kassette sind halt die teuersten Rennen auch öde...
Meine Meinung nach nun gefühlten Jahrzehnten internationaler Rennerfahrung: Buy local... Macht am Ende mehr Spaß!


----------

